# cards getting hit



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got a 15.00 charge depending on my card for swans. so they are hitting them today.good luck all. now it the waiting game to see who got the tag.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

depending on what? lol
Your card may get hit more than once, so keep watching it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> depending on what? lol
> Your card may get hit more than once, so keep watching it.


i will be watching it. in tell next monday.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

:whoo:I've got a pending charge for a permit


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a pending charge also. Looking forward to knocking down a big white bomber!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

WHAT?? I have no pending charges! if I don't draw i'll have 2 points! is that possible?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> WHAT?? I have no pending charges! if I don't draw i'll have 2 points! is that possible?


Yes it's possible.:shock: I wouldn't worry too much yet.


----------



## jiml (Oct 27, 2011)

I've one pending charge. Probably my 14 year old son. Last season he only took one shot. Then the mile hike back to the truck carrying his first swan.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like I drew my first swan tag...can't wait!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> WHAT?? I have no pending charges! if I don't draw i'll have 2 points! is that possible?


My guess would be if you don't have a pending charge by now it ain't going to happen. All the people I know that submitted an app have their pending charge. It looks like I'll be going into next years drawing with 3 points


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like me and the old man got our first swan tags. woot woot, so stoked to get out and take one down.:whoo:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Both my wife and I drew swan tags. Now I just need another shotgun for her!!!!(yes a new gun)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

okay I can relax now! I drew my swan tag!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like we only drawn one tag out of five chances.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> looks like we only drawn one tag out of five chances.


Sounds like my general deer permit success.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My son and I drew permits this year! 
I'm not telling him until he gets the letter to open. He will get a big surprise!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sounds like my general deer permit success.


yes it does.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> My son and I drew permits this year!
> I'm not telling him until he gets the letter to open. He will get a big surprise!


they only send emails out now.

congrats to all who drew a tag and good luck.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sorry to get off of the subject but just wondering, who eats these white birds? Me and my son have both got a swan and planning on getting them out of the deep freeze at one point to get them stuffed. Just dont know if I would ever shoot another one unless it has a collar. So that got me wondering what guys do with the things year after year??? Cant imagine them tasting very good. -O,-


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

No swan chasing for me this year. Grandpa, dad, and cousin didn't draw either. None of us had any points and all put in individually.

It is absurd to me that we are getting to the point you need bonus points to draw a swan tag...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Sorry to get off of the subject but just wondering, who eats these white birds? Me and my son have both got a swan and planning on getting them out of the deep freeze at one point to get them stuffed. Just dont know if I would ever shoot another one unless it has a collar. So that got me wondering what guys do with the things year after year??? Cant imagine them tasting very good. -O,-


i just have it made in to jerky.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> No swan chasing for me this year. Grandpa, dad, and cousin didn't draw either. None of us had any points and all put in individually.
> 
> It is absurd to me that we are getting to the point you need bonus points to draw a swan tag...


yea i never though it would come down to this and when they went to the extra 15 buck fee. I though people would drop out of it fast and i was wrong it has gone up.I put two youth in and three adults and only one of us draw a tag and i had one point.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Sorry to get off of the subject but just wondering, who eats these white birds? Me and my son have both got a swan and planning on getting them out of the deep freeze at one point to get them stuffed. Just dont know if I would ever shoot another one unless it has a collar. So that got me wondering what guys do with the things year after year??? Cant imagine them tasting very good. -O,-


I eat mine. They are good. I have slow cooked them and last year my wife grilled it up like a steak. Just like every other waterfowl, don't over cook it. I will see if I can dig up a photo.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> No swan chasing for me this year. Grandpa, dad, and cousin didn't draw either. None of us had any points and all put in individually.
> 
> It is absurd to me that we are getting to the point you need bonus points to draw a swan tag...


It has been talked about before that maybe anti-hunters, bird lovers, treehuggers and ugly granola girls are putting in for the permits. I don't know? It may happen on a small scale, but most are probably hunters that want a permit. I believe last year there were over 5000 applicants for the 2000 permits. It's just too bad the "lottery" has to be done out of state, that $10 application fee could used for "waterfowl projects" here in Utah.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Last year I had a buddy getting his swan checked in at the BRBR headquarters and had to put up with a half hour scolding from a granola muncher. Lots of people against the poor pretty birds getting shot at. Gets the granola girls flap jacks all tied in a knot! Just never knew how they tasted.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is what my wonderful wife did with last years swan:



Here is what I did for my dad for a fathers day gift:


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I made pastrami out of mine. It was freaking awesome on marbled rye. See here for more: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/9045-wild-game-pastrami.html


----------

